# Hey just need some info on RMC



## rmc_wannabe (12 Sep 2004)

Hello all

I'm a highschool student in toronto who wishes to get into RMC. however, I have been stonewalled by my guidance counsellor on numerous occasions and left clueless on the means to get in. i was wondering if anyone could give me some info

                                              thanks


----------



## koach (12 Sep 2004)

www.rmc.ca


----------



## Inch (12 Sep 2004)

Forget your guidance councillor, go to the recruiting centre. They'll tell you everything you need to know.

Cheers


----------



## CdnGalaGal (12 Sep 2004)

And a point of note - If you plan on applying for entrance into RMC, make sure you start your application ASAP. RMC chooses its new students way before any other university.

I found that out the hard way and was left without RMC as an option as a result.


----------



## Tracker (14 Sep 2004)

In Toronto we are just about to kick off our ROTP campaign, should start near the end of September and a Recruiter should visit your school.  Call 1-800-856-8488 for more info.


----------

